
Building a wearable camera - mostlystatic
http://manoj.ninja/articles/2016/05/09/building-a-wearable-camera
======
KaiserPro
Two things: You can pipe the GPS right into the serial port on the raspberry
pi, making the whole thing smaller.

Your GPS is an accurate time source, and assuming it has a backup battery, or
at least the sight of one satellite it can spit out a timestamp that you can
feed into NTP:

[http://www.satsignal.eu/ntp/Raspberry-Pi-
NTP.html](http://www.satsignal.eu/ntp/Raspberry-Pi-NTP.html)

------
ourmandave
_An interesting thing I learnt about GPS hacking was that it’s either 100%
absolutely accurate or throws you somewhere in the middle of Morocco._

Imagine trying to debug this if you lived in the middle of Morocco.

~~~
rjuyal
Well in that case _it is either 100% absolutely accurate or throws you
somewhere in the middle of Morocco._

------
TeMPOraL
Any ideas on what kind of powerbank / battery to couple a RPi with for some
outdoor action? A friend at work did some tests with his powerbank and his Pi2
was burning through it pretty quickly, and I don't suppose Pi3 will be any
better.

Also, I _love_ the sewing electronics into the backpack part :).

~~~
manoj-nathwani
haha thanks! I lazily just used a Anker power bank:
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00D5T3QK4](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00D5T3QK4)

For power efficiency stuff, check this out:
[http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/raspberry-
pi...](http://www.jeffgeerling.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/raspberry-pi-zero-
power)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks for the links! I guess I need to get myself a decent power bank (or
make one out of all those li-polys I came back with from China). I see people
recommend Anker all over HN (and Reddit, in particular Ingress players seem to
like it, and that says something) - I'll probably shell out for one of those,
as I don't trust any of the locally available brands (and I _definitely_ don't
trust any consumer product from Aliexpress (components are fine though)).

------
Renner1
I am saddened that we live in a time where people surreptitiously photograph
others in public without any thought to ethics. I know it's legal and people
should have no expectation of privacy in public but it's tragic to see this
gradual erosion of common-courtesy privacy.

~~~
Veratyr
From an emotional standpoint I see why this would be an issue (everything you
do in public being recorded forever is a bit intimidating) but from a
logical/philosophical standpoint, how is this different from someone with a
photographic memory? Is it that the images can be shared?

~~~
dTal
I would say that that is indeed the key difference.

------
bunkydoo
Did something similar to this with a raspberry pi, a pair of 70's ray ban
bullet hole shooter glasses and a spy cam a few years back. Just got a cam
that let me ditch the pi, slim it down to a Google glass type size, and stream
the video to a smartphone

------
sleepychu
Neat! Did you have any problems putting the bag through x-ray machines at
airports?

~~~
manoj-nathwani
It wasn't too hard. The pi was disconnected and put in my camera bag in the
black case, so to the average person - it was just some sort of camera gadget
:P

No issues with the ribbon cable embedded in my bag either!

~~~
sleepychu
Yeah, the ribbon cable was what I thought would give you grief. Glad to hear
it didn't :-)

------
jsingleton
The new Zero and upgraded camera could be very useful for this:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/zero-grows-camera-
connector](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/zero-grows-camera-connector)

------
pj_mukh
The first thing he did with that contraption is go to the airport?! Ballsy.

~~~
manoj-nathwani
It's where most holidays start :P

------
jonjoe
INNNOVATION!!

